# Oversaturation Accident



## cgw (Dec 18, 2013)

Ken Rockwell was an early victim:

Three People Injured In Freak Oversaturation Accident.


----------



## limr (Dec 18, 2013)

Good snark. It hits oversaturation, nanny state legislation, and even snuck in cat videos at the end.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 18, 2013)

If three people were injured from oversaturation, how many have died from tonemapping?  And where can I find all their kitties to keep?


----------



## DarkShadow (Dec 18, 2013)

My eye has changed since I first started shooting about 10 months ago digital. I like more life like colors then over saturation and in some cases love B&W more so then color. The photo above is a good example of over the top and as cartoonish as it gets.


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 18, 2013)

Funny
I've played with the saturation slider recently.  But then I've seen too many Rockwells to know what damage can occur.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 18, 2013)

Funny, I thought you would highlight, "Amazon Crushes Last Small Camera Shop in America, Celebrates"...

Amazon Crushes Last Small Camera Shop in America, Celebrates


----------



## runnah (Dec 18, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Funny, I thought you would highlight, "Amazon Crushes Last Small Camera Shop in America, Celebrates"...
> 
> Amazon Crushes Last Small Camera Shop in America, Celebrates



Believe it or not I've ordered only one camera related item from amazon. The rest comes from that small mom and pop store B&H. 

Sadly our last local (45mins away) store closed.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 18, 2013)

astroNikon said:


> Funny
> I've played with the saturation slider recently.  But then I've seen too many Rockwells to know what damage can occur.



I almost never touch the saturation slider, but I will push the vibrance one.  This typically will allow the dulled colors to be intensified, while leaving the others alone, to get a better balance of color intensity/saturation.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Dec 18, 2013)

Yeah, but, it goes to 11! (Spinal Tap anyone?)


----------



## limr (Dec 18, 2013)

vintagesnaps said:


> Yeah, but, it goes to 11! (Spinal Tap anyone?)



Because it's one louder. *chomp chomp chomp*


----------

